# Wanted size 13 Caravan Awning



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Looking for a size 13 (965) Caravan Awning in good condition, just thought i would see if anyone out is changing their van and wanted to sell their awning.


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Frenchfancy,

I don't know if this will be any good....slightly bigger than you wanted ....but i have a 1000cm Bradcot awning that i was going to advertise... should still fit ok though. Two tone grey, Fibre Glass poles. Quick erect system.
For pictures or details - website is www.bradcot-awnings.co.uk

If you want any more info. just ask away

Mary


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. How much are you looking for?


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Frenchfancy

You have a PM


----------

